# Stroker kit



## R34b (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey! Very new here so please bear with me! Looking for a 2l stroker kit for a skyline r34. Anyone have any ideas??
Thanks!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You want an RB20?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

R32 Combat said:


> You want an RB20?



opcorn:


----------

